
Show HN: JavaScript method/function cache decorator - brn27
https://github.com/brn/cache-decorator
======
sverhagen
This looks nice, and I may have some use for it, although I'm surprised this
didn't exist yet.

At the same time I feel that this kind of caching is as often a smell as it is
necessary in an application.

